# The Hulk smashes again(Hulk 2)



## lightning (Mar 19, 2008)

here's the teaser trailer for the new hulk movie.
Edward Norton plays the new Bruce Banner, replacing Eric Bana in the title role,it also stars Liv Tyler as Betty Ross,William Hurt as Gen.Thaddeus "Thunderbolt" Ross and Tim Roth as Emil Blonsky or The Abomination.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 19, 2008)

lightning said:


> here's the teaser trailer for the new hulk movie.
> Edward Norton plays the new Bruce Banner, replacing Eric Bana in the title role,it also stars Liv Tyler as Betty Ross,William Hurt as Gen.Thaddeus "Thunderbolt" Ross and Tim Roth as Emil Blonsky or The Abomination.


Yeah saw that earlier... sigh, I dunno this is what, a third try to make the hulk an on screen presence that everyone will like? 
The beast is still CGI but hopefully a lot better than the one before. 
Ed Norton... versatile and very talented actor to be sure... as Bruce Banner, well if someone can inject the complexities of that character it could be him. 

Was wondering what Liv Tyler was doing these days. Probably just finished counting her money from the LOTR trilogy. 

William Hurt as well. Also a grade A listed actor. 

Louis Leterrier the director. Also known for the Transporter movies and Alien 4 

maybe one of those wait and see and word of mouth type flicks.


----------



## Kingindian (Mar 19, 2008)

the first one is awfull...better the old tv series...


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 20, 2008)

All I can say is we shall see


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2008)

I didn't like the first one. Giving him a super-powered enemy is an improvement, but it looks too CGI.


----------



## Kingindian (Mar 20, 2008)

just like i fave JP 1 with robot dino...than JP 2 n 3 with computer Dino...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 20, 2008)

lightning said:


> here's the teaser trailer for the new hulk movie.
> Edward Norton plays the new Bruce Banner, replacing Eric Bana in the title role,it also stars Liv Tyler as Betty Ross,William Hurt as Gen.Thaddeus "Thunderbolt" Ross and Tim Roth as Emil Blonsky or The Abomination.


 
Why?


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 20, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Why?


Apparently for want of something better to do.


----------

